# VapeMx 150W



## Kalashnikov (18/4/16)

Hi Vendos,

Would like to know if anyone stocks this device or is planning to? Really an amazing device. Would hope it comes this side.

http://www.vapemx.com/en/product/vapemx-box


----------



## MurderDoll (18/4/16)

Something to watch while you bored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

